# Navarre pier



## Shawnp (Oct 26, 2014)

are there any cigs or threadfin running around Navarre pier on the gulf side and how much does it cost to fish?


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

$6.50 I think. Nothing but alewyhes & hardtales right now on Pcola beach so I figure there as well.


----------



## Kangirl (Nov 24, 2013)

Navarre Pier is $7.00 to fish, $1.00 to just walk.


----------

